# Forum > News > Contests >  Any Medium sized Displate

## phantom325

Hey all. I recently discovered displates and purchased a handful and really like them. So, I decided to give one away. This is how it will work:

*Closing Date: Sunday, June 7th, 2:00 PM CST*

*Minimum entry requirements: Donator, or 30 reputation or higher.*



*Simply post a number 1-1000 in a reply.* Contest will run from today until Sunday, June 7th 2:00 PM CST, as mentioned above. At that time I will go live on my twitch channel and use a random number generating site to roll 1-1000. The person closest to the number drawn will win (going over/under does not matter). In the event of a tie, a new number will be re-rolled with the participants keeping their original guesses. A VOD from the stream will also be posted afterwards in case you miss it.

*Rules:*
Obviously, only one guess is allowed. Please refrain from editing your number after you post as I'll be compiling a list and showing that on stream as I roll. In the event you post a number someone has already posted, please correct it. If it's not corrected, the person who originally posted the number will win. 

This isn't so much as a rule, but a heads up. This is an example of a displate that has a few options. You may choose either finish you want (matte or gloss), however a frame will not be included as that raises the price a bit too much for me ($23 extra). If you do want a frame on it, you'll have to pay for it yourself (via PayPal). Shipping will be paid for.

This isn't required, but feel free to put in your post which displate you want. You can PM me after you win, but hey, it's cool to see what we're all interested in.

EDIT: I should also mention, displate does ship to a large amount of countries, but here's the list. If you reside outside of these countries, I'm sorry to say you'll be unable to win.



> Australia, Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Chile, , Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Japan, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Monaco, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Thailand, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States, Venezuela.

----------


## Confucius

I guess 600 I want a panda one!
panda Minimalistic Poster Print | metal posters - Displate is cool, looks like my avi!

----------


## Neer

My guess is 100
IS Infinite Stratos Anime Anime & Manga Poster Print | metal posters - Displate ^^

----------


## Miksu

785 Sir Ian Murray McKellen Minimalistic Poster Print | metal posters - Displate

----------


## jimmys96

350! Shaman against Knight Fantasy Poster Print | metal posters - Displate gotta go warcraft related >.<

----------


## phantom325

deleted link

----------


## phantom325

Twitch
Screenshot - 4ce20cd72311b9f334c2908360726ac3 - Gyazo

The winner is Neer with the result of 126, grats!

----------


## Neer

Amaaazing  :Big Grin:

----------


## IntelCorei9

112 (If still open)

----------


## phantom325

> 112 (If still open)


Did you read the thread?

----------

